# US to release driverless car guidelines



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

The White House will release guidelines for self-driving automobiles on Tuesday (9/20/16), as well as model legislation recommended to states that want to follow in the footsteps of California, Florida and Nevada, which have legalized automated vehicles.

The US Department of Transportation (DoT) will publish a new document containing "vehicle performance guidance for manufacturers, developers, and other organizations", including a 15-point safety assessment auto-makers are being asked to sign and submit to the DoT.

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/19/driverless-car-safety-guidelines-white-house​​
Uber recently began testing self-driving cars in Pittsburgh​


----------



## UberIgnorance (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's another article on the subject:
http://nyti.ms/2cXQHO6


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Let me translate in other words, "Not enough people have died from this technology(or they simply haven't released enough deaths that have occurred while people have been trying to push forward the utopian dream of driverless cars) nor has there been an outcry from the public strong enough to do what we should do and ban true driver-less cars(those actually without any driver of the car in the vehicle while the vehicle is trying to self-drive in the face of the infinite amount of obstacles that would otherwise prevent a goverment that serves the public to protect the public from banning them) so we will continue allowing it. Look forward for us, after a certain number of deaths and/or public outcry to ban driver-less cars in the future. Thank you."


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Allegro Acura said:


> The White House will release guidelines for self-driving automobiles on Tuesday (9/20/16), as well as model legislation recommended to states that want to follow in the footsteps of California, Florida and Nevada, which have legalized automated vehicles.
> 
> The US Department of Transportation (DoT) will publish a new document containing "vehicle performance guidance for manufacturers, developers, and other organizations", including a 15-point safety assessment auto-makers are being asked to sign and submit to the DoT.
> 
> ...


At least the U.S. DOT will be taking public opinion into it's policy decisions. Here's a great opportunity for UBER drivers to chime in and slow down the Self-Driving Car rush.

I'm a huge believer in technology. But, I also saw the Space Shuttle blow up on live TV due to a leaking O-ring. And Space-X just lost a rocket to a disaster last month (Sept/2016).

People can be charged with vehicular manslaughter when they cause a death by criminal bad
driving. What's the charge going to be when a SDV causes it's first death?


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

LADriver said:


> At least the U.S. DOT will be taking public opinion into it's policy decisions. Here's a great opportunity for UBER drivers to chime in and slow down the Self-Driving Car rush.
> 
> I'm a huge believer in technology. But, I also saw the Space Shuttle blow up on live TV due to a leaking O-ring. And Space-X just lost a rocket to a disaster last month (Sept/2016).
> 
> People can be charged with vehicular manslaughter when they cause a death by criminal bad driving. What's the charge going to be when a SDV causes it's first death?


grow up, the death event u described already occurred, twice, Florida and China. No one charged, No one went to Jail, No one stood trial. Just 2 funerals.
as far as the 1% crowd is concern, the poor and middle class are Expendable.

Once SDV gets to Capital Hill Lawmakers, legislation benefiting big companies will slide through. Senators and Congressman get reelected with campaign donations. Big Companies (aka: Uber with their SrVP/Board Member and former Obama adviser David Plouffe) give BIG donations.

*David Plouffe* is widely referred to as the "architect" of President Barack Obama's two presidential campaign victories. President Obama himself credited Plouffe, his campaign manager, in his acceptance speech in 2008, calling him "the unsung hero of this campaign, who built the&#8230;best political campaign, I think, in the history of the United States of America." Just Think what he can do for Uber

Cards are Stacked against regular folk.Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> The White House will release guidelines for self-driving automobiles on Tuesday (9/20/16), as well as model legislation recommended to states that want to follow in the footsteps of California, Florida and Nevada, which have legalized automated vehicles.
> 
> The US Department of Transportation (DoT) will publish a new document containing "vehicle performance guidance for manufacturers, developers, and other organizations", including a 15-point safety assessment auto-makers are being asked to sign and submit to the DoT.
> 
> ...


World Of Tomorrow. Great short film.Laughed my azz off.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

WASHINGTON - *Federal auto safety regulators* on Monday made it official: *They are betting the nation's highways will be safer with more cars driven by machines and not people.*

In long-awaited guidelines for the booming industry of automated vehicles, the *Obama administration* promised strong safety oversight, but *sent a clear signal to automakers that the door was wide open for driverless cars.*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/20/technology/self-driving-cars-guidelines.html?smid=pl-share&_r=0*

*







*​


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

CuffLink said:


> grow up, the death event u described already occurred, twice, Florida and China. No one charged, No one went to Jail, No one stood trial. Just 2 funerals.
> as far as the 1% crowd is concern, the poor and middle class are Expendable.
> 
> Once SDV gets to Capital Hill Lawmakers, legislation benefiting big companies will slide through. Senators and Congressman get reelected with campaign donations. Big Companies (aka: Uber with their SrVP/Board Member and former Obama adviser David Plouffe) give BIG donations.
> ...


Generally, the law has to catch up to criminals, even high tech ones who are really good at coding. UBER has gone through their "Cowboy" phase of disrupting the taxi business by ramming their business into world markets and societies and then saying, "Sorry" instead of "Please, may I."

As a result of this corporate zeal and 70 pending Federal lawsuits, UBER is now banned in most of Europe, Asia, and Latin America.

SDVs will be the next innovation to be banned regardless of how much money/influence/access is floated to your Powers That Be. Not only for the deaths they will cause. But also for the crime they will facilitate.

I nominate you, CuffLink, to be the next rider in a SDV. Hopefully, you have your affairs in order.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the feds saying, "You better believe we're gonna regulate SDCs, from the very beginning." I'm glad, personally. We don't need a wild-west of SDCs plowing through crowds on the sidewalk.

The feds want to be able to approve or reject the software running the SDC before it hits the road. That's the big thing in this news release. Before a car manufacturer can let the car loose on the road, the Feds will have to approve not only its hardware but its decision-making software too.

*The feds will have to approve how a SDC's software makes its driving choices*, before it hits the road. Very important.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

LADriver said:


> Generally, the law has to catch up to criminals, even high tech ones who are really good at coding. UBER has gone through their "Cowboy" phase of disrupting the taxi business by ramming their business into world markets and societies and then saying, "Sorry" instead of "Please, may I."
> 
> As a result of this corporate zeal and 70 pending Federal lawsuits, UBER is now banned in most of Europe, Asia, and Latin America.
> 
> ...


rather walk in the sun with technology than hide under my bed like LADriver


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

It will be more like how FDA approve drugs. States have no say over which drugs can be sold for public consumption and FDA can also revoke license if the drug in question turns out to be unsafe.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> This is the feds saying, "You better believe we're gonna regulate SDCs, from the very beginning." I'm glad, personally. We don't need a wild-west of SDCs plowing through crowds on the sidewalk.
> 
> The feds want to be able to approve or reject the software running the SDC before it hits the road. That's the big thing in this news release. Before a car manufacturer can let the car loose on the road, the Feds will have to approve not only its hardware but its decision-making software too.
> 
> *The feds will have to approve how a SDC's software makes its driving choices*, before it hits the road. Very important.


There is nothing in the OP's article that suggests anything of what you just said. Did you read the same article as everyone else here ?


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is nothing in the OP's article that suggests anything of what you just said. Did you read the same article as everyone else here ?


Read my signature, which is appended to all of my posts. My comment was my opinion only, because I did not state otherwise.

However, read this article and when it talks about a "premarket approval system," that's what I'm talking about. SDC manufacturers will have to submit all the technology to the Feds _before _they even start building the car. Because if they build a million vehicles and the feds don't like the choices the software makes, guess what, those vehicles will never be sold.

http://fortune.com/2016/09/19/self-driving-car-government-rule/

"Companies would also have to demonstrate how vehicles would comply with all traffic laws and fare in traffic crashes and how they would perform after a crash.​
"The government currently allows automakers to self-certify that vehicles comply with safety standards."​To show "how" the car will comply with traffic laws, manufacturers will have to turn over the software code. The "brain" of the car.

My opinion follows: The feds (wisely) want to see how these cars make decisions. They want to see and understand their brains before they're put on the roads in mass numbers. I think that's a very good idea.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

On the one hand you state that the feds are wanting to see everything while also admitting they are allowing the companies to self certify.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> On the one hand you state that the feds are wanting to see everything while also admitting they are allowing the companies to self certify.


That's not what I said at all. Reread the article. Self-certification is for non-SDCs.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

byrdman said:


> rather walk in the sun with technology than hide under my bed like LADriver


How DID you know I was under my bed when I wrote that? That's uncanny.

But, seriously, I've lost 2 friends, limo dispatchers from the same company, to motorcycle accidents in recent years. Two brilliant minds (one was a 30-year dispatching master, the other had 15 years). Funerals for close work associates have a way of kicking you in the gut.

UBER is using Self-Driving cars with passengers as their genuine pigs. They should hire professional riders that are willing to die in an accident. Just like test pilots. The plane technology you fly on with no worries is a result of numerous deaths along the way.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

LADriver said:


> Generally, the law has to catch up to criminals, even high tech ones who are really good at coding. UBER has gone through their "Cowboy" phase of disrupting the taxi business by ramming their business into world markets and societies and then saying, "Sorry" instead of "Please, may I."


I must have missed it. When did they apologize?


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

WeirdBob said:


> I must have missed it. When did they apologize?


Let's take a look:

UBER executives arrested and convicted of running an illegal cab service in France. UBERPOP banned in France. That's a pretty obvious, forced, "I'm sorry" if you ask me.

UBER gives up in China. Sells it's Billion dollar operation for a minor investor share in China DiDi. Another obvious, "I'm sorry. I stepped on your toes."

An arrest warrant for CEO Kalanick in South Korea. I've haven't heard of Kalanick's plans to travel to South Korea anytime soon, another, "I'm sorry I offended your orderly society."

And finally, Colombia, about to kick UBER out of their country because of numerous violations. Nothing says, "I'm sorry" more than getting kicked out of Colombia, where, pretty much anything goes.

---LADriver.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

LADriver said:


> Let's take a look:
> 
> UBER executives arrested and convicted of running an illegal cab service in France. UBERPOP banned in France. That's a pretty obvious, forced, "I'm sorry" if you ask me.
> 
> ...


S Korea is Warrant Happy and nobody cares: 

*South Korea issues arrest warrant for VW executive in emissions probe
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-southkorea-idUSKCN0ZA01D*

additionally if u get kicked out of Columbia it only means u didn't pay off the right Columbia official or not large enough.

France? Seriously France? braaawwwhahahahah

China: cost of doing biz in a communist county


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

You got 
globalist vs independent
US vs chinia vs russia
Black lives matter vs everyone else
Gun owners vs government
Terrorists
Then 
Drivers vs SDC
Im getting ready for my bug out in the woods as ww3 is gonna happen. If i stay behind id have my truck and guns ready for my independent


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> You got
> globalist vs independent
> US vs chinia vs russia
> Black lives matter vs everyone else
> ...


Or Kalanick seeking political asylum in Russia. The chance is very high.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADriver said:


> At least the U.S. DOT will be taking public opinion into it's policy decisions. Here's a great opportunity for UBER drivers to chime in and slow down the Self-Driving Car rush.
> 
> I'm a huge believer in technology. But, I also saw the Space Shuttle blow up on live TV due to a leaking O-ring. And Space-X just lost a rocket to a disaster last month (Sept/2016).
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Or Kalanick seeking political asylum in Russia. The chance is very high.


Snowden would tell the Russian " investors" where to find him . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> S Korea is Warrant Happy and nobody cares:
> 
> *South Korea issues arrest warrant for VW executive in emissions probe
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-southkorea-idUSKCN0ZA01D*
> ...


It's good to see a country other than the US is doing something. The US is so corrupt now, you can't count on them to do anything justice worthy.

Nobody in white collar crimes go to jail for anything anymore and many people involved in the VW emissions cheating scandal should be in prison already. It's a joke how corrupt the US is now.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> You got
> globalist vs independent
> US vs chinia vs russia
> Black lives matter vs everyone else
> ...


dude, no place to hide.

BTW: congress and senate love the NRA and gun ownership. NRA gives billions in campaign donations allowing the love fest to continues.

China is USA global business partner

* driver v SDC. Like stating a Apollo Command Module Computer system v. an iPhone .*
even a simple USB stick or WiFi router is more powerful than Apollo, let alone an iPhone. The iPhone 6 uses an Apple-designed 64 bit Cortex A8 ARM architecture composed of approximately 1.6 billion transistors. It operates at 1.4 GHZ and can process instructions at a rate of approximately 1.2 instructions every cycle in each of its 2 cores. That's 3.36 billion instructions per second.* Put simply, the iPhone 6's clock is 32,600 times faster than the best Apollo era computers and could perform instructions 120,000,000 times faster.
*
Subsequently we can speculate all of your positions are faulty


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Snowden would tell the Russian " investors" where to find him . . .


Technology moves fast. today, right now Snowden's level of knowledge is akin to plans for the ford model T. he had his 15mins of fame. now he's not only useless but a man without a country.

20 year from now he'll come home, stand trial in a kangaroo court and sentenced to probation.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Or Kalanick seeking political asylum in Russia. The chance is very high.


Are you nuts? I mean that seriously. If you're not under medical care you should seek some out


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Euius said:


> Are you nuts? I mean that seriously. If you're not under medical care you should seek some out


Lol. Tell us about your own medical history first. If you want to safely run a propaganda machine, you have to be very cautious not to annoy the nuts too much. Nuts enjoy certain immunity by law which 'sane' people like yourself do not !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's good to see a country other than the US is doing something. The US is so corrupt now, you can't count on them to do anything justice worthy.
> 
> Nobody in white collar crimes go to jail for anything anymore and many people involved in the VW emissions cheating scandal should be in prison already. It's a joke how corrupt the US is now.


Excatly! With the people tesla has killed was there any justice?? No. So why should we put our lives in a hand of big corrprets who care about themselves? If another human kills a human then theres punishment. If anyone says anything about the numbers ehhh idk you just dont get it. Let me give an example say you a platoon sergent and your under attack you want to make sure you grab everyone to come back home but theres some people you dont like would you leave them there or save them cuz we americans and we all want the samething?


----------

